# Best kayak crate?



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I have a Hobie outback and I'm looking for a crate that can hold my 3 Plano boxes and that I can attach rod holders. I'm looking at the H crate and the black pak. Any other options I should consider? What do y'all like?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Shoot....I'd make a custom one from a milk crate and pvc.. save some $$$

Dimebag....


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm using one of the milk crates I found floating in my garage after Ivan. I tried to return them to both Bruno's and The Waffle House but they denied the crates belonged to them, I think they were afraid I wanted someone to repair my Garage door. I've added some rod holders over the years and it holds plenty of other stuff.

I saw crates that were exactly like mine, well without the dairy name, in Home Depot recently for less than $7. If I ever need a replacement that is what I'll get.


----------



## Capt. Curt (May 29, 2014)

Dimebag said:


> Shoot....I'd make a custom one from a milk crate and pvc.. save some $$$
> 
> Dimebag....


Yep. I went to Walmart and there was a big stack outside by one of the doors. Went inside to ask the dairy guy if I could buy one and he said to go ahead and take one, since I asked. $6 in pvc and some black spray paint later...best crate ever.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I like the retention system and the mounting rails on the H crate.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Milk crate, definitely. Zip tie pvc to it for rod holders. I'll try to post pictures later.

FYI, I think 3 plano boxes is probably too much gear. I took peoples advice and limited myself to 1 box and am happy for it.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Nah one for my plastics, one for my hard baits, and one for terminal tackle.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

HOBIE H.C.

Milk box works tho

Nice part about the Hobie is its H rail mount system 
2. Rod holders / rod keepers built in
3. Pre drilled holes all over it for anytype of additions
4. Accessories made for H rail - secure mount/quick release
5. Secures well to Outback with the straps it comes will
6. Looks sharp and organized


Is it worth the money.... hell to the NO. Is there one thats cheaper and better NO. Worth buying YES, only if you have the extra coin or can find a good deal on 1. I bought a used 1 for half price* 

In all honesty.... lets be realistic its just a Box. Kayak gear I find to be very over priced... from the yaks themselves to all the accessories. 

Quality in the H crate doesn't justify its price that goes for any other brand.... 

My advise go H crate or milk crate.... anything else whatev


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I agree with you. I'm downgrading from a PA12 to an Outback and since I'm losing all that storage and rails I'm trying to lessen the blow. I like the bungees that lock your rods in and the rails for mounting stuff. I'm going to search the used market and see what I can find.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

calveryc said:


> I agree with you. I'm downgrading from a PA12 to an Outback and since I'm losing all that storage and rails I'm trying to lessen the blow. I like the bungees that lock your rods in and the rails for mounting stuff. I'm going to search the used market and see what I can find.


Good deals come often enough just have to be a little patient. People sell yaks and yak gear like its goin out of style.

Get a milk crate for now.... and when a used Hcrate pops up buy it.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

If you really want a lot of usable space in your outback install the rectangle hatch with the box. I bought a used kayak and it was already installed. It is pricey but dang it holds a lot. I carry a box of hard plastics, a box of spinners and jigs, a few hooks, soft plastics in zip loc bags. I carry a bag or two of gulp in the side bag. Lots more than I'll ever use in a day.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

No doubt. That's the first thing I'm going to do.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

The store bought 'crates' look nice, but are a bit costly. There are a good number of examples of crates on YouTube and Pinterest. 

It might be a good idea to try your own and see what you like/need before you invest the money in something you end up not wanting to use.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------

